# North Dakota



## polarisfctyrcr13 (Oct 23, 2009)

Posted yesterday but was deleted?? Heading to XXXXXXX area middle of next week. Are there any migration reports for this area? I think that it should be in full swing like usual for this area and time. Thanks


----------



## cackler (Sep 29, 2007)

Drove from Bismarck to Minneapolis today and only saw one small flock of snows. Nothing really happening right now.

Be careful of asking for migration reports, there are a bunch of guys on here that will get on your case. I would imagine that is why you were deleted yesterday.

Good Luck


----------



## polarisfctyrcr13 (Oct 23, 2009)

Ya kinda figured people would be like that.I'm not asking for any hunting spots just am curious as to what's going on with the birds right now.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

was up in in the NE and talked to a guy hauling grain to canada and told me that theres a pile hung up just north of the border. Probobly gonna do the famous quick stay in NoDak like the last few years.


----------



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

That Canadian farmer is right, go to Weyburn you'll see the most geese you'll probably ever see, Yellow Grass is holding an unbelievable amount of snows. I'm going to under exaggerate and say a million, I'm from Devils Lake and I know lake Alice and Irvine could not hold that many birds, 90% of the snow geese are within 90 miles of the border.


----------



## polarisfctyrcr13 (Oct 23, 2009)

That would be really cool if they moved in in the next couple days. Hunting would be great for the area I'm going to. Any chances of such a thing happening?....birds never cooperate with my hunting trips. Haha


----------



## Marlin40 (Jul 19, 2009)

water_swater said:


> That Canadian farmer is right, go to Weyburn you'll see the most geese you'll probably ever see, Yellow Grass is holding an unbelievable amount of snows. I'm going to under exaggerate and say a million, I'm from Devils Lake and I know lake Alice and Irvine could not hold that many birds, 90% of the snow geese are within 90 miles of the border.


Do you realize how many people are going to read this post?

Don't complain if you start to see more hunters in the area or you get beat to a field.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

can i get the gps coordinates


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Only 590 so far


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Birds have moved into ND, saw numerous snows. Was not hunting them but would expect the next 2 weeks to be good in ND.


----------



## polarisfctyrcr13 (Oct 23, 2009)

been hearing the same thing. well see what happens.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

> Do you realize how many people are going to read this post?


Yep!!

Do you realize that this isnt new and that snow geese always hang on the border, and even at times roost in canada and feed in NoDak because the pressure. I invite everyone to go up there because there gonna stay on the border until a storm pushes them through NoDako in a few days!!! Thats what i meant by a quick stay in NoDak!!!


----------



## mjschuette (Feb 24, 2005)

I've heard that some times if the snows stay in canada to long, they really hurt the fields. One year the farmers even bought the shells to get US hunters to cross the border and push them out.


----------



## Marlin40 (Jul 19, 2009)

jwdinius1 said:


> > Do you realize how many people are going to read this post?
> 
> 
> Yep!!
> ...


I don't believe I quoted you, did I? :roll:

This may come as a surprise to you, but not everyone reading that post may know about it. I didnt! And surely a lot of other people don't either. Well...now they do... :roll:


----------



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

I didn't either..

However i have no intention of going there becuase of it..


----------



## G Man (Aug 31, 2009)

I am amazed by the amount of d-bags on this site. Everytime I read a post there is someone right under them scolding them. Its ridiculous! If a guy wants to put information out to be helpful let him. I figure that is kind of the point of a site like this. If someone is asking for info that you don't want to tell him, simply do not reply. I find it odd that a site as good as this is full of so many inconsiderate people all trying to show why they are a better person then the other. I would guess a lot of people here don't know every rule that you might have with your hunting buddies about which information you can tell people and what you cant. If you really feel the need to be a prick, why don't you do it in a pm instead of having to show the whole site how much more you know then the other guy? Just my .02 sorry if I offended anyone.


----------



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

I agree 100%


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Sorry but it has been the policy here to not name towns.We go through this EVERY year.It is what it is.Give all the helpful hints you want,just keep the town names to PM's. No need to argue about it.


----------



## Marlin40 (Jul 19, 2009)

G Man said:


> If a guy wants to put information out to be helpful let him. I figure that is kind of the point of a site like this.


Sometimes you can do more harm than good trying to help someone. Yeah, you might help that one guy, but you have to consider how many other people are going to read it and end up helping as well. Right now this topic alone sits at just over 1,000 views. 1,000! Theres another topic titaled 'where the snows at?' at 1,250 views. See what i'm getting at?

If your going to give somebody this info, like Ken said, do it through PM..

My own philosophy? Go look for them!!!


----------



## G Man (Aug 31, 2009)

I definitely understand reasoning for not mentioning specific areas, in fact I totally agree with it. I suppose my post sounded like I was defending that. What I was really trying to get at is how people are treated when they make an unintentional mistake like that. I haven't been on this site for long but I have noticed that every time a person posts something that another person doesn't agree with, they get crucified for it. Its not just mentioning specific fishing or hunting spots. If a person posts a picture that might look a little too good, there will be plenty of people to tell him its fake. In the classifieds, if people don't post a rock bottom price, there will most likely be a person with a few unkind words for them and probably a link to where everyone can get it cheaper. Its just things like these where I think sending a pm is a little more appropriate rather then trying to make a guy feel like he should never post anything again. I think a little common courtesy for your fellow outdoors man/woman would go a long way. :beer:


----------



## mjschuette (Feb 24, 2005)

my thred"where the snow at" I stated in the begining that I only wanted general areas ( lets get this out of the way, I want to know if there in the northern part, the middle, or the sothern part of the state. I can scout from there) for 2 reasons, 1 not to get booted, and 2 I'M COMING OUT ON THE 4TH!!!!!!! I don't want 500- 2200 hunters in and around the town that somebody named that I'm hunting in. If your done hunting, just got back etc, etc. and want to help, I agree, send a PM..Here's my :2cents:


----------



## Marlin40 (Jul 19, 2009)

G Man said:


> I definitely understand reasoning for not mentioning specific areas, in fact I totally agree with it. I suppose my post sounded like I was defending that. What I was really trying to get at is how people are treated when they make an unintentional mistake like that. I haven't been on this site for long but I have noticed that every time a person posts something that another person doesn't agree with, they get crucified for it. Its not just mentioning specific fishing or hunting spots. If a person posts a picture that might look a little too good, there will be plenty of people to tell him its fake. In the classifieds, if people don't post a rock bottom price, there will most likely be a person with a few unkind words for them and probably a link to where everyone can get it cheaper. Its just things like these where I think sending a pm is a little more appropriate rather then trying to make a guy feel like he should never post anything again. I think a little common courtesy for your fellow outdoors man/woman would go a long way. :beer:


 :beer:



> my thred"where the snow at" I stated in the begining that I only wanted general areas ( lets get this out of the way, I want to know if there in the northern part, the middle, or the sothern part of the state. I can scout from there) for 2 reasons, 1 not to get booted, and 2 I'M COMING OUT ON THE 4TH!!!!!!! I don't want 500- 2200 hunters in and around the town that somebody named that I'm hunting in. If your done hunting, just got back etc, etc. and want to help, I agree, send a PM..Here's my


Regardless of the content of your post, my point was, simply the name of your topic 'where the snows at?' and the fact it has that many views. Even now, 9 days after starting that thread, it has almost 2,000 views. Thats over 200 people looking at it...per day.


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Some people just need to realize is that you have no authority over what a person is going to type on here unless your a mod. About the only thing that will be done is town names will be deleted (Big Deal) you cant hide the birds. People just get over excited about the birds and think they might miss them if they dont know the second huntable numbers arrive in nodak. You people just need to relax..


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Birds are coming down a lot in the last 3 days.


----------



## Pete (Jun 3, 2005)

Just got back from a week of hunting. Starting Friday new geese were moving in quite a bit. Also saw many flocks of cranes migrating. Good luck!


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

KEN W said:


> Sorry but it has been the policy here to not name towns.We go through this EVERY year.It is what it is.Give all the helpful hints you want,just keep the town names to PM's. No need to argue about it.


why is it ok to name towns in the spring??


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm tired of moderating it.

There's a Contact Us link in the upper right hand corner if you have any more questions.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Pretty pathetic that it has gotten so bad to where the webmaster is sick of moderating something that is specifically stated not allowed. People need to get a clue.


----------

